
Tesla (TSLA) CEO Musk 'Most Deceptive CEO I've Ever Seen,' - seesomesense
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thestreet.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;13675583&#x2F;1&#x2F;tesla-tsla-ceo-musk-most-deceptive-ceo-i-ve-ever-seen-stanphyl-capital-s-spiegel-told-cnbc.html<p>&quot;&quot;Tesla has absolutely nothing sustainable propriety and yet it&#x27;s losing a massive amount of money with zero direct long-range electric car competition. Starting in just a few months and into 2018 it&#x27;s going to be swarmed with long-range electric car competition,&quot; Spiegel explained.<p>Speaking to this point of long-range electric car competition, Spiegel noted that Mercedes is rolling out four, Porsche (POAHF) is rolling out two, Audi&#x27;s (AUDVF) rolling out two, Jaguar (JAGGF), and Bentley (BESR), are rolling out one each. On the mass market, Ford (F) is rolling out two, Volkswagen (VLKAY) is rolling out five, Hyundai (HYMLF) is rolling out two, and that&#x27;s all in 2018-2019.&quot;
======
pedalpete
You should post the link to the article, and comment in the comments section,
that way the same article doesn't get linked multiple times.

though I see you're not new to HN, so maybe you like doing it this way for
some reason.

